# Whats the best thing anyones said about your GTR?



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

I recently took a petrol head neighbour out for a spin in my GTR, he described it as, and I quote *"like flying business class whilst getting 12 blow jobs at the same time"*

To be fair he is from New Zealand and those long haul flights can get so boring...

As you'd expect this guy is big in to his V8 muscle, he said he doesnt really like Jap cars although he admires cars like the EVO and scooby for what they can do, suffice to say, he loves and I mean LOVES the GTR.

Thats all I wanted to say really :lamer:

*Whats the best thing anyones ever said about your GTR?*


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

GTRSTAR said:


> I recently took a petrol head neighbour out for a spin in my GTR, he described it as, and I quote *"like flying business class whilst getting 12 blow jobs at the same time"*
> 
> To be fair he is from New Zealand and those long haul flights can get so boring...
> 
> ...


**** me that there's some yoke boy!
Well he was from Dublin
made me laugh but as you say until you've been in one it's difficult to explain
remember my first ride in a Tuk Tuk and that was like watching Bullet in 3D whilst someone had a hair dryer in your face on full blast. Wheel fell off it so he didn't get paid and we just got in another!


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

GTRSTAR said:


> *Whats the best thing anyones ever said about your GTR?*


Not the best thing anyone has said but definitely one comment that I'll remember to use on someone else in the future:

_*"Wouldn't it have been cheaper just to put a sock in your pants!"*_


----------



## Kurgan (Jan 13, 2010)

Hmm, best thing said about my GTR was actually a dutch guy who *could not say anything at all!* 
Flat out from the lights without warning shut him up for atleast 30 seconds.

When he recovered he asked what the hell is this thing.


----------



## Frosty (Aug 9, 2001)

I've not had any stand-out comments, but similar to Kurgan, I have put someone into total shut-down before. We were driving and the first time I put my foot down from a fairly low speed and took a series of bends, he was mid sentence and when he tried to finish it after I had slowed down again, he was stuttering and couldn't bring out words in the correct order or anything.

It really made me laugh, and a reaction that severe was better than any compliment.


----------



## Kurgan (Jan 13, 2010)

Frosty said:


> It really made me laugh, and a reaction that severe was better than any compliment.


Yeah, my point excatly


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Like a fair ground ride but better


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

paul__k said:


> Like a fair ground ride but better


Ive heard that one before, back when I had an EVO VI, a guy I know vowed never to get in a car with me again :runaway: to be fair he's been true to his word ever since...


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

Sheer panic was my guys reaction.

I experienced it not long ago when the guy started gasping for breath and swimming breast stroke with his hands. He nearly knocked my left hand off the steering wheel in panic.

Needless to say that it made me smile.

I wonder what he would do when the car is tuned to 700bhp+?!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

a friend said once when i accelerated in first gear that it scared the crap out of him lol and didnt want to get in the car again  .

another friend was shocked after i picked him up from the pub when i accelerated hard in 4th gear that he was struggling to pull his head of the seat with a big crazy smile on his face 

many other comments too and all of them in a giddy shocked way , such a rush to most of them

bit like ESKYBEAT took my wife out in his R35 GTR at the asde charity event , she cam back all nerves , giddy and shaking lol 

before 









after


















just what GTR's are ment to do , all age GTR's


----------



## birdman.1 (Aug 17, 2010)

HAHAHA


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

godzilla scare!!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Took the girlfriend out in mine and really floored it from the start ,she said it made her feel sick ,not sure if it was the acceleration of the car or just the effect I have on women :bawling:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

not mentally prepared to get into a rocket (1G+)


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Do New Zealanders have twelve appendages? Perhaps THAT’s why they like their sheep so much.


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

"Is it as good as Clarkson says it is?" was one at a petrol station from a random stranger i remember.

Hopefully getting her back from the French government in a week - can't wait


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Now THATS a story that needs telling!


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

lol I found the price of doing 145Mph on the way back from Le Mans - stupid really, the price is 3 months loss of car (hopefully not longer!) and about £3k

red mist and all that i'm not usually a hot head



Mookistar said:


> Now THATS a story that needs telling!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Lol, legend

Mook


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

cheers mate - i drove down like a judge, even getting into trouble with fellow campers for being late, on the way back i was trundling along and there were three fezzas in a convoy around 100 Mph i thought i'd show them what the car from afar could do....and i found myself and my passenger on the ferry home sans voiture as they say. Drove past Sees on the way back from the classic and dropped in to see it but it was reassuringly locked in a secure garage.

Can't wait to get back behind the wheel - the daily shitter's starting to feel fast these days which is worrying 



Mookistar said:


> Lol, legend
> 
> Mook


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

"it roars like a dog"...... not a Lion then?

I said I thought it barked like a cat and got told to eff off


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

"like flying business class whilst getting 13 blow jobs at the same time"

sorry coudnt resist

presuming this isnt restricted to new GTRs

My best is

what the fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

after picking my 18 month old boy out the car to go pay for petrol, a group of kids congregated round the car and one said "i wish my dad had a mental car like this".

i maybe 27, but damn i felt like a cool dad lol. Makes me want to leave the company car at home now!


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

Sat at a set of lights......Fella opposite, his window goes down...."Nice RIDE....Is it fast?"
To which I reply....."70 on the motorway, 20 in an URBAN Zone."
The guy looked at me perplexed and wound his window back up!


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

Funniest has to be.........."Do you drive THAT cause you cant afford a 911GT?"


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Slightly off-topic but hopefully relevant. On the way to the start of the Lands End to John O'Groats trip:

PC "good evening sir"
me "hello"
PC "Is this your car?"
me "no"
PC "oh. So you don't know the number plate?"
me "no"
PC "Who's car is it?"
me "It belongs to Nissan, It's their press car"
PC "Do you work Nissan?"
me "no"
PC "Do you work in the press?"
me "no"
PC "..........


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

_f&ck me that's quick.....clever those japanese folk......You'd think with all that intelligence they'd be able to straighten out their teeth!_


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Some years back i was on my way home from a Skyline meeting in Sweden.
It was a long drive, and in the middle of night i stopped at a gas station to fill up my car.
While i was standing there alone a family sedan of some sort arrived and a middle aged man got out and started filling up his car.
He just stared at my car the whole time when he filled up his car.
After this he came over to me and he did not say mutch, but i remember it like it happened two minutes ago.
He just said that i will like to thank you for stopping here this night.
I have been very interested in cars for as long as i can remember and i have read about and seen movies about the Skyline Gtr cars for many years, but i have never seen one of these cars in real life before and i never thought i would. What a beauty!! 
That was all he said, he walked a couple of rounds around my car, nodded his head and left and i did not know what to say.


Terje.


----------



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2010)

At last a positive thread about GT-R.

I was in doom and gloom reading everyting on this forum!

32 hours to go


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

"Jesus christ!"......My Dad.
"Wooooohooooo! God this is fast. It's amazing!!".......my brothers wife.
"Bloody hell, I've actually wee'd"..........my sister.
"No, stop, that's enough. Please, please stop.".......my brother.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Bit the GTR I know - but I like this video
*Some "bad" language in it by the way*


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

110 octane?!!!?! 

Is that aircraft fuel?

Or is 200 Aircraft fuel?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

"that's a tool, that is"

Or as Mookistar kindly pointed out, maybe they were talking about me.

But surpassed by the comment about my 350z; " is that your Datsun?"


----------



## g.alund (May 4, 2007)

Took a workmate to Hockenheim in my R32GTR..after 2-3 warmup-laps (was my first time in Hockenheim), i gave it some stick..then i hear the classic noise of somebody throwing up in my car in a BIG way (we had a lot of breakfast, LOL). My window and roof and the guy were full of sick, the car smelled like shit, and i had to do about 1.5 miles until the pit-entry. I had to laugh while driving as the guy tried to eat his own puke while his hand was in front of his mouth!! To be honest, i was really proud!!:clap:

That was the best thing anybody "said" about my Skyline!


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

_shaun_ said:


> Bit the GTR I know - but I like this video
> *Some "bad" language in it by the way*


That's class that vid. Been in my favourites for a while now...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Has to be in Italian & I'm sorry I can't speak da lingo, but story goes a little like this 

About this time last year I was off on the Alpine Adventure with Circuit Days. 

Circuit Days - Alpine Adventure

Long story short, we had done the Fezza museum at Maranello and went off the Lamborghini factory at Sant Agata. We arrived in drips and drabs at around lunchtime. 

It being a “factory environment” meant the workers were on a lunch time, time if you see what I mean. When I came out of the assembly plant, which is brilliant by the way, there were some 20-30 Italian factory workers surrounding the GTR asking all sort of questions in broken English with the wonderful Italian accent and I can only assume as hands were raised to the sky, saying prayers. 

They see Lambo’s every day, Audi R8 V8’s and V10’s, Ferrari’s, BMW M3’s &5’s etc, but to see the Beats from the East in the flesh well that was different, they loved it and out of 63 cars on the AA, I was the only GTR there. LOL I nearly caused a riot and a strike!!!

Other comments from relatives and friends are 

Oh ***k I’m going to die!!!
I have just had my first orgasm
Slow down!!!
This should be a train as it handles like its on rails
****** ***** ** ********* ************ **** ******
Ok Ok Ok she is a virgin, treat her nicely
Oh My God!!!
Those brakes are awesome
& how many horse power
Whoooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Many things said about my GTR but the notes placed on the windscreen are the best. Had one the other month after quick late night trip to Tesco. "your car has just made me c*m, can u do the same" followed by her number. Then was chased all round town by them. The other was just last week when another note was placed under wipers saying. "Darling Respect, dont worry i dribbled but all clean now". Some people are crazy hey !


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

In your dreams LOL


----------



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2010)

DWC said:


> Many things said about my GTR but the notes placed on the windscreen are the best. Had one the other month after quick late night trip to Tesco. "your car has just made me c*m, can u do the same" followed by her number. Then was chased all round town by them. The other was just last week when another note was placed under wipers saying. "Darling Respect, dont worry i dribbled but all clean now". Some people are crazy hey !


Your not serious right?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

This guy was banging on about datsun sunnys or something so I took him for a spin and he said 

*"SO THINGS HAVE MOVED ON A BIT SINCE THE OLD COZZY DAYS THEN" *

Another guy I took out said

* "WE WERE DOING 140 AROUND THAT BEND AND IT JUST STUCK TO THE ROAD, INCREDIBLE"*

Obviously, he must have been delusional following the ride because there was no way I was doing that kind of speed :nervous:

I even had a guy who asked me to take his wife out for a spin, I declined on the grounds that I dont have my Hackney Carriage licence, yet :chairshot

"Once round the block sir?" 

Next there will be kurb crawling GTRs picking up punters for joy rides and charging :flame:

Now theres an idea...


----------



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2010)

You lot are making this up lol!


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

On the Brunters ASDA charity day, quite a few of the ladies said:

"...better than sex!" :clap:

when I asked: "how was it for you?" after a hot lap! :flame:

Surely, everyone's had this line? :thumbsup:


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Resonate said:


> Your not serious right?


I swear mate. Its all true. My Mrs cant believe it.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Divorce on the cards then ! LOL


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Aerodramatics said:


> On the Brunters ASDA charity day, quite a few of the ladies said:
> 
> "...better than sex!" :clap:
> 
> ...


tell them they need to change their husband


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Aerodramatics said:


> On the Brunters ASDA charity day, quite a few of the ladies said:
> 
> "...better than sex and at a minute fifteen, substantially longer!


Really?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

g.alund said:


> Took a workmate to Hockenheim in my R32GTR..after 2-3 warmup-laps (was my first time in Hockenheim), i gave it some stick..then i hear the classic noise of somebody throwing up in my car in a BIG way (we had a lot of breakfast, LOL). My window and roof and the guy were full of sick, the car smelled like shit, and i had to do about 1.5 miles until the pit-entry. I had to laugh while driving as the guy tried to eat his own puke while his hand was in front of his mouth!! To be honest, i was really proud!!:clap:
> 
> That was the best thing anybody "said" about my Skyline!


Gunther,

Who's a clever German??

I remember this day... there you were out on track being a mobile chicane for the 1 litre fiestas.. I didn't think it possible but you managed to drive even slower after Flemming had puked.. I remember watching you come into the pits and wondering what sort of excuse you had for your pathetic efforts..

On seeing you grinning like an idiot I soon realised you thought you had finally acheived something...

Just this once I was impressed by you Gunther.. you failed to fail!!

The first thing I did was film Flemming covered in puke - I could hardly hold the camera I was crying with laughter. The dirty bugger has sprayed his vomit all over the car, helmet, roof, seat belt, windows...... 

God I was still laughing when we were trying to clear it all up... 

Definately the most impressive thing anyone has ever 'said' about a skyline


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

> :
> Originally Posted by Aerodramatics
> On the Brunters ASDA charity day, quite a few of the ladies said:
> 
> "...better than sex and at a minute fifteen, substantially longer!





TAZZMAXX said:


> Really?


Good edit. ROFL. :chuckle: It was more like gone in 60 seconds! :thumbsup: :smokin:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

git-r said:


> Gunther,
> 
> Who's a clever German??
> 
> ...


damn funny but the thought of all that puke in the gtr must have been a little upsetting lol , stains and STINK!!


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

My wife who said that she gets half my paper if I ever take her to 167mph ever again....ouch


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

git-r said:


> Gunther,
> 
> Who's a clever German??
> 
> ...


Never let you or your passengers eat too much if sitting in a gt-r boosting.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

_shaun_ said:


> Bit the GTR I know - but I like this video
> *Some "bad" language in it by the way*


I like this one (look at 0.09 second)


----------



## sixoneonesix (Aug 3, 2010)

Best comment: "Is that it [Hadn't let the turbo spool...] - then "holy **** your seat is ****ed sorry"


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Not an R35, but...

Took my R33 to the Polish boys' carwash the other day. As they came outside to give it the final wipe, "Oh. My. God!"... said one of them loudly in passable English. 

"You like the paintwork then?" I asked, grinning. 

"It's the sound of the engine!" he says.


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

As I approached a red traffic light today, they changed to green, and as the road was clear ahead I dropped to second gear and nailed it. Further down the road is a roundabout, which I started slowing for. I checked my rear view mirror only to see the BMW that I had left standing at the lights being driven like a total nutter, obviously trying to catch me. I decide to stop at the roundabout as I thought I was going to cause an accident by encouraging him to chase me. When he reached the roundabout, he stopped next to me and signals me to wind my window down. I thought "here comes the abuse". He then says to me "I have owned two older GTR's including an R34. Thanks for driving that car they way it should be driven!"

I have had a few comments come my way about my driving style before, but I can honestly say that this is the first time I have been thanked for it!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

srandall said:


> As I approached a red traffic light today, they changed to green, and as the road was clear ahead I dropped to second gear and nailed it. Further down the road is a roundabout, which I started slowing for. I checked my rear view mirror only to see the BMW that I had left standing at the lights being driven like a total nutter, obviously trying to catch me. I decide to stop at the roundabout as I thought I was going to cause an accident by encouraging him to chase me. When he reached the roundabout, he stopped next to me and signals me to wind my window down. I thought "here comes the abuse". He then says to me "I have owned two older GTR's including an R34. Thanks for driving that car they way it should be driven!"
> 
> I have had a few comments come my way about my driving style before, but I can honestly say that this is the first time I have been thanked for it!


Nice to be praised when driving a r35


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Took the wife out for a spin in the now 585bhp GTR, floored it to 80 and she said " OMG I dont want to die" scared ***** :chuckle:

Looking forward to taking the father in law out, he's not a good passanger at the best of times :smokin:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

"is that a Datsun":chuckle:

best comment ever


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

Steve said:


> Has to be in Italian & I'm sorry I can't speak da lingo, but story goes a little like this
> 
> About this time last year I was off on the Alpine Adventure with Circuit Days.
> 
> ...


I find it gets a more positive response and more interest than any Porsche.
New comment from my nephews 17yr old girlfriend on sunday, "It looks like a transformer"
I know what she meant. 


On a separate note, have been impressed by Circuit days at a couple of tracks and the euro tours look great. How did you get on with them, good fun?, worth the money?


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Some random bloke in a garage while I was filling up. He came over to me with his arms oustretched in front of him like he wanted to hug me.........................

"MATE, MATE..............**** that is the coolest thing I have ever seen. Look at the lines, the wheels, oh my GOD!, the brakes and and and shit even someone like me could look cool in that. I LOVE IT!.

Laughed my head off but after I paid he was still there peering in the windows and drooling. Took me a full ten minutes to get away from him - class. 

And that is why I am buying another one!.


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

I wouldn't buy a new GT-R for that reason!

It's nice to talk about the car a little but some nut job spending 10 mins peering into my car, no thanks



clint thrust said:


> And that is why I am buying another one!.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

londongtr said:


> I wouldn't buy a new GT-R for that reason!
> 
> It's nice to talk about the car a little but some nut job spending 10 mins peering into my car, no thanks


 What has that got to do with the topic??


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

just giving my opinion on your opinion - I am allowed to :chuckle:



clint thrust said:


> What has that got to do with the topic??


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2009)

My 70yr old father in law described the acceleration like space travel!


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

Some yank said to me the day: 'nice car, is that a lotus?'

Yes mate, an enormous, nearly two ton lotus. Colin Chapman would love it


----------



## Little Nismo (May 31, 2002)

*Baaaaabaaaaa Queue*



Godders said:


> Do New Zealanders have twelve appendages? Perhaps THAT’s why they like their sheep so much.


Hey Bro, after we have finished "liking our sheep" we pack them up and send them to you and you eat them. MMmmmm taste that taste.

Jokes on who my friend, jokes on who?


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

In France I had an American couple ask me if it was an Aston Martin, of course I replied 'No, it's a Nissan', they replied 'Ah a Neeeeeeeeeeeeeesan' I had to laugh.


----------

